# Taken ownership of two adult cats - need help



## Sylvester3 (8 May 2008)

Oh hallowed council of elders! Hear me, for I seek wisdom! 


My wife and I decided to take on a pair of neutered cats whose owners have had to leave them behind when moving. They are a 3 year old female and a 2 year old male. We have had them since Saturday and already feel out of our depth!

I grew up with cats and know that they can be taught not to jump up on Kitchen counters/tables/wall units and shelves etc, but I'm not sure how to teach adult cats the same. We know that they were allowed everywhere in their previous owners house, and actually witnessed them drinking from the kitchen sink there. Obviously this is fine for some people, but not for us! We have been shouting at them and tapping their nose each time (on the advice of a cat loving friend) but it seems to have little effect. We are also worried about scaring them too much as they are very nervous, and have been spending most of their time hiding under the bed (when they aren't trying to access the worktops that is). So any other tips anyone?


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2008)

Contact the DSPCA (on Mount Venus Road). Had a friend with a similiar problem last year and they invited her (plus kitty) up to talk to their animal behavioural specialist. She was able to make excellent recommendations and my friend and kitty went on to develop a successful relationship together.


----------



## Sylvester3 (8 May 2008)

Thanks for that Truthseeker - do they have a branch in Cork do you know?


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

Any use?

http://www.cspca.ie/
http://www.ispca.ie/


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2008)

Clubmans link should find you one in Cork, failing that ANY of your local animal shelters who adopt out animals should have a behavioural specialist because they check the animals temperment before allowing them to be adopted out.


----------



## Sylvester3 (8 May 2008)

Thanks Clubman and Truthseeker - I should be able to find some help there.


----------



## Diziet (8 May 2008)

A spray bottle filled with water to hand and a quick spray every time they get up on surfaces should sort out the behaviour, at least for a while. It's completely harmless and cats hate it. 

Of course, they will still get onto the tables, it's just that they will make sure they do it when they can't be seen. My cat does that, and we thought we had him trained from a kitten.


----------



## Sherman (8 May 2008)

Try [broken link removed] - it's run by an animal behaviourist who specialises in cats - they have a wealth of information and a helpful forum for asking questions.


----------



## steph1 (9 May 2008)

Just give them and youselves a bit of time to get used to each other.

Remember their owners have gone and left them and they are probably missing them too and everything is a bit strange to them.

I've three cats and they still jump up on the counters from time to time but once I shout at them they usually hop down.

In general cats are very clean animals.  The fact that they are hiding under beds etc its just that everything is a bit alien to them at the moment but they will settle down.

Maybe try and create a bit of space for them and put down a bed with an old tee shirt or something that they can get comfortable in.  They will settle in time and plus they need time too to get used to their new surroundings.  Try letting them out in the garden.  Mine are out a lot of the time bar when its raining and when they do come in they usually head straight into their beds after their food.


----------



## Sylvester3 (9 May 2008)

Loads of helpful information, thanks everyone!


----------



## xeresod (9 May 2008)

Diziet said:


> A spray bottle filled with water to hand and a quick spray every time they get up on surfaces should sort out the behaviour, at least for a while. It's completely harmless and cats hate it.


 
I second that!

It worked on an adult cat we adopted, he was allowed to lie on the mantlepiece in his previous home and the water spray worked within a couple of days. 

Whenever he looks like he's going to misbehave we just have to lift the spray bottle and he leaves the room now!


----------



## ney001 (9 May 2008)

We have a very nervous cat (1 of 2), when we moved home recently she stayed under the bed for three weeks, coming out only to go to the toilet (thankfully), my advice about that is to just ignore them, don't try to coax them out, don't call them, just leave them.  Cats are tough animals and eventually they will settle down and come out in their own good time but they won't do it if they think you are watching.  It would be very important to get them some items from their own home though, blanket etc - it will be of some comfort to them.  Re counter tops, I found that our cats only jumped up there so that they could get up onto the presses in the kitchen and hide up out of sight, keep all food out of the way and if possible leave a few cut lemons around the place - they hate lemon - spray the sink with some lemon and they won't go near it again.  Also make sure they have access to plenty of water (not milk).  Best of luck


----------



## Bubbly Scot (9 May 2008)

I always remember being told that a cat choses to stay with you. We recently adopted a boxer who lives to chase the cat, so much so we thought she would up and leave home at one point. 

I second the water spray and the lemon ideas, both work for us. Our year old cat still walks across the table and will try to eat food left out but generally she knows her boundries. My husband also told her off firmly and outstared her, not sure if that's a recommended thing though.

At the end of the day, when you have a cat, you learn than despite what you may or may not have seen you never eat something straight off a food counter......and you periodically wipe down with a good kitchen spray.
Good luck, they'll settle in fine.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 May 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I always remember being told that a cat choses to stay with you.


Dogs have owners. Cats have servants.

These people may also be able to advise you on how better to serve Their Excellencies.


----------



## Jane (11 May 2008)

First off, congratulations on your new additions 

I have an adult male cat who's 6 now. I totally agree with the poster who said to take your time. You are re-training the cats, which is no mean fete, so it might take a while.

I remember when my Cat was younger, he tried jumping up on the counter a few times and each time I took him down and said "no" - After a while he got the message and he will never jump up on the table or counter now even if food is lying there. I can totally trust him now when I leave food out. 

Good luck !


----------



## Diziet (11 May 2008)

Jane said:


> ...
> 
> I remember when my Cat was younger, he tried jumping up on the counter a few times and each time I took him down and said "no" - After a while he got the message and he will never jump up on the table or counter now even if food is lying there. I can totally trust him now when I leave food out.



He probably learned to jump very very quietly . I am not sure it is possible to totally trust a cat


----------



## Petal (12 May 2008)

also try and use the same phrase when you're telling them off.  I tell mine that they are "a bold cat" and I use a strong "No" on them. they get the message eventually. On a different note - don't let them out too soon, you need to keep them inside for a month at least, otherwise they'll run away.


----------



## Sylvester3 (12 May 2008)

Petal said:


> On a different note - don't let them out too soon, you need to keep them inside for a month at least, otherwise they'll run away.




Erm        guess what happened this weekend.....


----------



## truthseeker (12 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Erm  guess what happened this weekend.....


 
NO!!!!! You didnt let them out so soon!


----------



## Caveat (12 May 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Erm  guess what happened this weekend.....


 
Don't worry yet - I know plenty of people who have ignored the '1 month' advice.  No missing cats yet. 

Yes, certainly better to keep them in for a while as they get settled but a week or so is fine in many cases, in my experience.


----------



## Petal (12 May 2008)

Well, if they don't return within a couple of days you'll probably find them lurking about the "old" house they used to live in...


----------



## Sylvester3 (12 May 2008)

We were told a week would be enough. The little female is right as rain and likes our company now, but the tom has vanished into the aether.


----------



## Caveat (12 May 2008)

Our cat has gone 'missing' for up to 5 days.  If your guy is neutered he probably hasn't gone too far - just exploring a bit.


----------



## Paulone (13 May 2008)

In addition to all the other suggestions, wipe some orange or lemon oil on the kitchen countertops (provided they have a surface that won't be damaged by the oil and invest in some lemon geranium. Citrus is fantastic for deterring them and a cat which has a spot of citrus on its nose or paws is a sight to behold - I never thought cats could scowl until I saw this.

Don't use one of the kitchen sprays that smell like citrus. It is unlikely to contain enough of the real thing to deter them and might actually attract them if they think it smells more like their pee.

I had a cat once that enjoyed peeing into holes. I was out all day and I knew that it was getting up and using the kitchen sink. Unfortunately I put up with that behaviour and it led to a much worse situation when I bought a new cooker which had a couple of oven vents at the back of the hob...  very distressing results when the oven was switched on.

I soaked kitchen paper in lemon oil and placed it over the vents before wiping the hob down with it too - stopped that carry on at once so I moved to use it around the kitchen to good effect. V.lemony kitchen tho!


----------



## Petal (13 May 2008)

Tom might be exploring the new territory, I'd wait a couple of days, but no harm in having a look around the old home - you could knock into the neighbours there and leave your number in case they spot him, they probably know him well!


----------



## emmt (21 May 2008)

I have to know - did you find the missing tom?


----------



## Jane (25 May 2008)

Diziet said:


> He probably learned to jump very very quietly . I am not sure it is possible to totally trust a cat



Well, he's 6 years old now and has never done it since. So I guess you can 

Sylvester3, did the cat ever return? My boy used to wander when he was younger too, but when he got the snip, he never wandered again. Must be a lessen in that for us all, lol


----------



## Sylvester3 (27 May 2008)

Hi all, yep he's back. He actually came to us for a cuddle on the sofa tonight, which was strange and new, seeing as its usually the little female that does that. She won't talk to us now, though! 

We have tried pepper and lemon on the counter tops but that didn't seem to work (we found they knocked the pepper and rinds off the surfaces before curling up for a nice cat nap) so we have taken to spraying them with water when we catch them. Its pretty funny watching them scarper when they see the spray gun appear!


----------



## rmelly (27 May 2008)

Good to hear.

One of our neighbours has a cat that I occasionally feed and let in/out if they are away, for years she wouldn't go near me (would run away, hide or dart out the door when I opened it etc) or anyone other than the owners, then a couple of months ago she came up to me and rubbed against my legs and ever since she lets me rub her etc. The neighbour couldn't believe it - she still won't go near my other family members.


----------



## S.L.F (29 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Dogs have owners. Cats have servants.


I agree with this.

If you want to stop your cat getting on to the counter, get some card board cut it into 6" squares put double sided sticky tape on to it and put it onto the counter top.
They really hate that awful feeling on their paws.

A dog comes when you call it.
A cat takes a message and gets back to you.
I think cats only tolerate us until the day a paw operated can opener is invented.


----------



## Sherman (30 May 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I think cats only tolerate us until the day a paw operated can opener is invented.


 
Or as happened in my house recently someone accidentally leaves a bag of dry cat food out of the press only to come home and discover a slash down the side of the bag and a furry @rse sticking out of the bag


----------

